
Withings Releases First New Smartwatch After Purchasing Itself from Nokia - atlasunshrugged
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/9/18/17851392/withings-nokia-steel-hr-sport-smartwatch
======
atlasunshrugged
"The Steel HR Sport shares a lot of the same features as the Steel HR
smartwatch released under Nokia in 2016: the 25-day battery life, heart rate
monitor, and smartphone notifications. The GPS connectivity is new — paired
with a smartphone, users can track their walking, running, or cycling workouts
and view their routes afterward in the Health Mate app (available for both
Android and iOS). There’s also a slightly updated analog watchface on the
embedded digital screen that shows your health data and app notifications,
plus a new silicon wristband."

